# Are people on street less tolerant with BMW owners?



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

wolfen said:


> I feel there is some truth to it. I have noticed getting myself annoyed a few times already. I put on a blinker to change from the left lane to the right lane and a car will usually speed up so as to prevent me from making a lane change. God forbid i changed a lane in front of said driver. That would make their world crumble, so they speed up.
> 
> Same thing with tailgating. I get tailgated more in my 540 then i ever did in any other car.
> 
> ...


The speed up thing happens to everyone regardless of their car. Just like most ppl drive in the blind spot.

Try following behind someone and then swing to the far right of your lane. The car ahead will do the same. Swing to the left and most of the time they will follow left.

Its human nature here and subconscious moves. Not your BMW.

Tailgating you because you drive a BMW? Isn't that a bit of a stretch?


----------



## wolfen (Jul 2, 2007)

franka said:


> The speed up thing happens to everyone regardless of their car. Just like most ppl drive in the blind spot.
> 
> Try following behind someone and then swing to the far right of your lane. The car ahead will do the same. Swing to the left and most of the time they will follow left.
> 
> ...


Dunno. Maybe you're right. I hope people are not so petty as to give another driver a hard time because of the type of car they drive.

I think the tailgating is not so much because of a BMW per say, but more to do with "hey, you're in a BMW, put a move on it" kinda thing. To be honest i never really cared or even wasted any time pondering this topic until i saw this thread.


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

mike in texas said:


> *I have had the same experience and I am to the point of selling my car because I am scared. People have treated me so bad I gave the car to my wife and I am now driving the highlander. It makes me sick to think people are so rude and all I did was work hard and make some money so I could afford the car of my dreams. What I am learning is that people dislike bimmer owners because they think they have money and think they are all that. Sorry I feel that way but the guy who started this post is telling the truth. Also, I am scared we may be carjacked.*


you, my friend, need to move. :eeps:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

mike in texas; People have treated me so bad I gave the car to my wife Also said:


> [/B]


Slick move there giving the car to your wife.

Maybe some valium would help.


----------



## wolfen (Jul 2, 2007)

LOL! I don't know how i missed that! He gave it to his wife due to fears of bodily harm, carjacking, LOL! Priceless.


----------



## John_Peters (Dec 8, 2006)

I would say that here, in N. VA, I don't get different treatment on the roads, but with my friends its a little different.

Any time I complain about money, or say something is too expensive they typically respond w/ "ok whatever Mr. Bimmer."

Is it really too hard to understand that I might be a fiscally responsible person? Just because I own a nice car does not mean I spend money like there is no tomorrow.

My 2001 325i is in excellent condition and I have had friends ask me how I could afford it, etc. When I tell them how much I paid and how old it is they get this sorta blank stare on their faces. Especially considering most of them paid more money for their (newer) cars.

The worst though is my fiance's step father. He is very religious (high-up in the KofC) and he thinks my car is "conspicous consumption". He seems to think that I'm a badge whore. I guess its just hard to believe that some people buy cars for reasons other than status.

I get the feeling that everyone else thinks you need to be uber rich to afford a bimmer.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I had trouble with a boss and other employees because I drove a BMW. 

I quit due to the closed minded people there.


----------



## Gopher2k (May 31, 2007)

mike in texas said:


> *I have had the same experience and I am to the point of selling my car because I am scared. People have treated me so bad I gave the car to my wife and I am now driving the highlander. It makes me sick to think people are so rude and all I did was work hard and make some money so I could afford the car of my dreams. What I am learning is that people dislike bimmer owners because they think they have money and think they are all that. Sorry I feel that way but the guy who started this post is telling the truth. Also, I am scared we may be carjacked.*


ROFL, did I read this correctly? You were scared for your safety when driving it, so you gave it to your wife? Who says chivalry is dead?!?

Seriously though--I do notice it too and have commented on it to my girlfriend. People who were always friendly with me before won't even acknowledge me when I'm in it--its bizzare.

One example is the superintendent at my apartment complex. He's an extremely friendly guy who always wants to exchange pleasantries/stop and chat. Since I got my E39, however, when I'm in it and waive to him he'll look the other way and not make eye contact... But if I'm in my girlfriends Altima or see him on foot he's nothing but smiles... I wonder if he even realizes I'm the same person...

Thats just one example though--I've only had my car for a month and I'm noticing attitudes changing a lot.

*shrug* to hell with them. I've got more love for my car then some insecure stranger who will reverse discriminate against me based on my vehicle.


----------



## Gopher2k (May 31, 2007)

wolfen said:


> LOL! I don't know how i missed that! He gave it to his wife due to fears of bodily harm, carjacking, LOL! Priceless.


dammit! Kept reading, you guys beat me to the punch.


----------



## HD Dog (Jul 1, 2007)

cmbmw said:


> Damn, I have a BMW and a Harley


Me too - Need one of those License plate frames sayin' my other ride is a HOG!:rofl:


----------



## HD Dog (Jul 1, 2007)

Hotswimmer said:


> I think what FRANKA outlined is pretty typical of a fair number of people's perceptions, even if they don't articulate it. What I encounter even more often is people believing that you're loaded with money because you're driving one of these cars. I won't even drive mine in connection with my business anymore - I now use a company vehicle if I'm going to see clients or take them to lunch or dinner. I used to get all sorts of snide remarks about how well I must be doing, or how much money I must be making, or how "we must be paying you too much". It was always said in jest, of course, but the mere fact that they even said it gives you some idea of what's going through their minds. Not a perception I like to be fighting when I'm in fee negotiations with them.


This is a concern for me now being a new bimmer owner. I sure hope my customers and colleages do not make what I drive such a big deal. I have worked as hard as anyone else and decided to put some extra money I had into a nicer ride - that "I" like. However, I can see where customers may think that indirectly they are contributing to my success and feel a bit of jealousy. Touchy subject in this situation.

If it becomes a problem, I will simply rent a car for these types of calls. Guess we'll wait and see...

-Chris-


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

Gopher2k said:


> ROFL, did I read this correctly? You were scared for your safety when driving it, so you gave it to your wife? Who says chivalry is dead?!?
> 
> Seriously though--I do notice it too and have commented on it to my girlfriend. People who were always friendly with me before won't even acknowledge me when I'm in it--its bizzare.
> 
> ...


Only gave it to my wife because she stays at home and only runs errands. When I drive I am on highways and in the city. Sorry if I made myself look like a girly man!


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

franka said:


> I had a cop stop me over an inspection sticker being past due and say to me.."just because you drive a BMW you think you can get away with everything" I told him that was one of the most prejudice things I heard today and that if he keeps it up I will have him in court over this sh*** a** prejudicial ticket.
> 
> He gave me an angry stare for what seemed like a long time, while he was deciding what to do, then he walked away and drove away.


did he walk away because he picked up on your level of intelligence and persistence? He likely immediately saw that with experience and knowledge of the law, you and he would have a very interesting day in court.

Hopefully you put the fear of God (and fear of the judicial system) in him--to the extent that he will never stop another BMW driver.

We all want to thank you.

By the way, I am curious about the kind of prejudice that accompanied or would have accompanied this ticket?

Race, ethinicity, nationality, religion, creed, sex, age, BMW driver?????.


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

Am I the only narcissist on this forum?????


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

dihedral said:


> Am I the only narcissist on this forum?????


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

no, but sadly most get tired and make a big hullabaloo about getting their feelings hurt and leave.... :tsk::eeps:


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

wolfen said:


> LOL! I don't know how i missed that! He gave it to his wife due to fears of bodily harm, carjacking, LOL! Priceless.


Kind of like a life insurance policy. Wonder if she took over car payments too!


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

*Again, I only gave it to my wife because she stays home and runs errands etc. I go more into the city. I would never endanger my wife. Oh and I do not have a car payment because I paid cash. Funny how you assume many things.*


----------

